# Garder le cap



## vesperlynd

Est-ce que le mot "seguitare" en Italien est approprié pour dire qu'un navire garde le cap ?


----------



## brian

Salut vesperlynd, _garder le cap _se traduit comme _mantenere la rotta._


----------



## vesperlynd

brian8733 said:


> Salut vesperlynd, _garder le cap _se traduit comme _mantenere la rotta._


 
Littéralement: maintenir la route ?


----------



## brian

Oui, c'est la traduction littérale.  Tu veux dire ça ou autre chose? Ou est-ce une expression particulière (figurative) qui n'a pas de sens littéral?


----------



## vesperlynd

brian8733 said:


> Oui, c'est la traduction littérale.  Tu veux dire ça ou autre chose? Ou est-ce une expression particulière (figurative) qui n'a pas de sens littéral?


 
Je veux dire (mon contexte) : tu es un ingénieur qui sait construire de grands navires qui gardent le cap pour arriver à bon port, alors tu devrais aussi savoir garder le cap dans ta vie pour arriver à bon port.... Donc c'est plutôt figuratif comme tu peux le constater....


----------



## brian

Hmm..... ok, je ne suis pas sûr si on puisse utiliser _mantenere la rotta_ comme ça, en sens littéral. Et puis je ne sais pas comme traduire _arriver à bon port_ de telle manière qu'il soit à la fois littéral et figuratif, car je ne pense pas que _arrivare a buon porto_ soit une expression italienne.

Attendons les italiens !


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... en italien nous disons simplement _'arrivare in porto'_, si je ne me trompe... Ou, si tu veux spécifier, _'arrivare in un porto sicuro'_.


----------



## Corsicum

_... garder le cap dans ta vie ..._ 

La proposition de brian8733 semble correspondre :
D’après les nombreuses références que l’on peut trouver l’usage de « _mantenere la rotta_ » est assez fréquent au sens figuré pour _garder le cap_ pour atteindre un objectif de vie, économique, politique ? 
_mantenere la rotta / mantenere la spinta _


----------

